# Radiator Covers



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

In my area most of the older historic homes have radiator heat. I have done quite a few radiator covers for these homes. Here are a few
of my designs.


----------



## Stacys45506 (Oct 23, 2016)

*Victorian Home*



AndersonsWoodworks said:


> In my area most of the older historic homes have radiator heat. I have done quite a few radiator covers for these homes. Here are a few
> of my designs.
> 
> View attachment 12833
> ...



I live in a very old 1901 Victorian home in which it heats with the old gas broiler heating. I have 7 total in the home in which I would like a quote on the wood covers. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

how have they held together for you? the on/off heat issue can wreak havoc on joinery and wide boards. did you use plywood or solid lumber?


they look very nice.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I've built only 2 but I used plywood to minimize movement. Also used screws and nails instead of joinery just in case glue failed over time going through heat cycles.


----------

